# HCGENERATE ** Review Begins**



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok guys I was lucky enough to get myself a FREE bottle of HCGenerate from Needtobuildmuscle Via Predator Nutrition. My order was placed today and will arrive tomorrow.

*What is HCGENERATE -*

*
*

*
*HCGenerate is a natural testosterone booster that stimulates the body's own production of testosterone. Claims to be* unlike many other herbal test boosters, in that it targets one of the primary causes of low test levels!*

*
*

*How does it Work ? *

*
*

*
*HCGenerate uses fadogia agrestis as one of the active ingredients to stimulate the leydig cells. As men age, the leydig cells activity decreases, putting strain on the pituitary gland- which in turn causes low levels of testosterone production. As the leydig cells are stimulated, the pituitary can begin to function at a normal pace and produce a higher concentration of both free testosterone and total serum levels.

*Whats in HCGenerate ? *

*
*

Fadogia Agrestis 1000mg

Fenugreek PE Extracted 50% 1000mg

3,4 Divanillytahydrofuran 500mg

Bulgarain Tribulus Terrstre 500mg

Vtiamin E200mg

LJ:100 100mg

zink 7mg

*What does it Claim to do ? *

*
*

*
*HCGenerate uses fadogia agrestis as one of the active ingredients to stimulate the leydig cells. As men age, the leydig cells activity decreases, putting strain on the pituitary gland- which in turn causes low levels of testosterone production. As the leydig cells are stimulated, the pituitary can begin to function at a normal pace and produce a higher concentration of both free testosterone and total serum levels.

The advantage to using HCGenerate on cycle is that it reduces HPTA shutdown by keeping the leydig cells stimulated, and makes transition into Post Cycle Therapy very smooth. Use of exogenous testosterone or harsh oral cycles puts the body's natural production to a halt and causes erectile dysfunction, elevated estrogen levels, and in a lot of cases could cost you the hard earned gains achieved on cycle. Human Chorionic Gonadotropin or HCG is often used by body builders to minimize HPTA shutdown. This also allows for our libido to remain unaffected on cycle, and in many cases increases libido. The downside to using this compound is that it is illegal and must be administered via a subcutaneous injection several times weekly.

HCGenerate with fadogia agrestis stem extract can also be used as a stand-alone testosterone booster to help elevate natural test levels!

The addition of Tribulus Terrestris and Zinc are to help the body produce at its peak levels. When you hit the gym hard, you don't want to half ass it! You want to get in there, kill it and get out! The added aggression in the gym is there to help you break plateaus and set new records!

Let's talk about recovery. We've covered the issue natural test production after using anabolics but what about your post cycle therapy? While your body is reaching homeostasis,

HCGenerate with fadogia agrestis stem extract can help to improve your HDL, which is often compromised on oral cycles.

It also will help to stimulate the natural production of testosterone, helping bring natural levels back to normal fast so you can keep your gains. Libido normally suffers when test production is shut down, so again stimulation of natural production of test signaled in the pituitary helps to keep your performance at a maximum.

*One review claims the following *

*
*

*
*" TOTALLY unbiased: My blood panel came back after 3 weeks of use, LH output increased over 125%, free test increased over 300%, total test rose 200ng's, cortisol lowered by 30%, DHEA UP by 87%, feel awseome on this supp, BEST TEST BOOSTER I have tried. My strength, endurance, recovery, sex drive, sense of well being, condfiedence, erection, joints fluidity, and cholesterol all improved since taking, two thumbs up! "

Currently im on Driven Sports Activat8 Extreme, and have to say so far after a month nothing is noticable at all whilst on this product, so id be interested to see if HCGenerate has a direct effect like HCG does, in preventing me from shutting down after my cycle is over which is in about 4 weeks.

*This is my current cycle*

*
*

*
*Tri Test 400 - 800mg a week, weeks 1-14

Anavar 100mg a day weeks 1-10

Winstrol 100mg a day weeks 1 - 10

*HCGenerate weeks 10 - +*

*
*

*
*My PCT will consist of The right amounts of clomid and Novla

This is a risk for me I know many will say im mad not using HCG and subsituting it for HCGENERATE, however this is a review and I want to see if whats claimed is proven, also be very interested in the increased libido, as this is suffered for a while recently

*Other things I would like to see*

Help hold onto mass once off cycle

Hold onto strength gains

Boost Libido

Better Mood

*Supplements Im currently using*

USN IGF1 Pure Protein

Size on by Gaspari

Flaxseed Oil

BCCA Powders

Cheers for now


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome, keep us posted!


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes I will do


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice layout - sub'd.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

jw390898 said:


> Nice layout - sub'd.


Cheers JW


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hi big bad MOD here.....

your review is welcomed but please do not mention or link to the needtobuildmuscle website as they are not a sponsor and we all eady get alot of reported posts from advertisers concerning others who try to get free advertising.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> hi big bad MOD here.....
> 
> your review is welcomed but please do not mention or link to the needtobuildmuscle website as they are not a sponsor and we all eady get alot of reported posts from advertisers concerning others who try to get free advertising.


No probs, did say in the terms of getting it for review purposes that we had to put the name in the title


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nocarbs said:


> No probs, did say in the terms of getting it for review purposes that we had to put the name in the title


that is wrong on there part i have changed this and will get lorian to change the Re: name on each post.

JW seeing as you are a NTBM rep please inform them not to insist there name is in the thread title, thank you


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> that is wrong on there part i have changed this and will get lorian to change the Re: name on each post.
> 
> JW seeing as you are a NTBM rep please inform them not to insist there name is in the thread title, thank you


OK

To clarify the op can state the product name and that it is a log but not reference the brand also correct?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes mate that is correct, the name is fine and that it is a review log but not to mention the company name or link to the site, they can link to the product on PredN site though if they sell it as they are a paid advertiser.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Yes mate that is correct, the name is fine and that it is a review log but not to mention the company name or link to the site, they can link to the product on PredN site though if they sell it as they are a paid advertiser.


OK I will do some chasing round of already selected loggers to update and get the initial posts edited.


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

How will you determine if this product is working?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

pirus said:


> How will you determine if this product is working?


X2????


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Product came today so the trial begins 2 capsules 3 times a day, Morning afternoon and evening.

My determination will be based on my sex drive, as this is at an all time low even using Test based AAS.

and recovery period during PCT based on what I have experienced in the past from HCG


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Doesn't seem very accurate to me?

I and many others sex drive is high throughout a test cycle AND during pct.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Nocarbs said:


> Product came today so the trial begins 2 capsules 3 times a day, Morning afternoon and evening.
> 
> *My determination will be based on my sex drive, as this is at an all time low even using Test based AAS.*
> 
> ...


Iv'e sufffered low libido many times while on test cycles but this is intermitent, it's a fact of life that if you mess with your hormones this is going to happen.

I know for a fact as do many others that this can change in a matter of a day or two and all of a sudden, without any intervention, BANG, raging libido again.

So what i want to know is this: You have low libido at the moment, say in 2 days of using this supplement you get a raging libido, are you going to put this down to the supplement?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

bloods anyone?

Will follow this.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Subbed mate. Interested to see if it works as thinking of throwing it in when I start PCT in a months time.

Are you getting your bloods done before and after?


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

sub'd


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

*Day 2 of HCGenerate testing*

My Dose is

2 Caps AM

2 Caps PM

2 Caps Before bed

Not expecting any change just yet as its only day 2, mood is slightly elevated but this is due to the fact its Friday 

To respond to questions asked;

I understand the sex drive is up and down whilst on cycle however mine has been down for about 5 weeks now so there is no UP and DOWN so to speak. So if over the next few weeks this changes for the better, then I would say that this product may of helped, but thats not proven of course.

And no to the blood tests


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Been on this product for 6 days now.

One major thing to note here. My mood has changed for the better. Before I seemed easily agitated by the slightest of things and had zero patience for anything this I put down to the aas which I know didn't help my moods. This has noticeably reduced within the last 6 days I seem much more calm and easier to get on with.

Good things so far


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds good thus far.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The knockoff name of one successful recovery drug (HCG) would leave me seriously suspicious.

I hate how supplement companies deceive, it should be criminal.

Fadogia Agrestis: Snip from one study. The alterations brought about by the aqueous extract of Fadogia agrestis stem are indications of adverse effects on the male rat testicular function and this may adversely affect the functional capacities of the testes.

Best guess here is the fact some guys it bumps libido, no indication of elevated testosterone levels, and no human studies confirm this.

Fenugreek PE Extracted 50%, used in women to make more milk, and promote child birth, cant say that it does anything masculinizing to women, been used for years, nothing special here.

Zinc: yawn

Tribulus: nothing shows anything to bump anything but some guys find it does help libido, not all, some, never noticed anything positive about this herb ever.

Tongkat ali nothing special, some guys get a bump in libido.

Vitamin E: Yawn

3,4 Divanillytahydrofuran: not sure what this is but probably some over then counter Anti-E.

I see nothing special in the herbal blend here, but some stuff that may or may not bump libido, as far as bumping testosterone levels, I see nothing that stands out, and certainly nothing that would keep the ol boys going on cycle.

That claim is totally erroneous which would leave one suspect by the name of the product itself.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

hackskii said:


> The knockoff name of one successful recovery drug (HCG) would leave me seriously suspicious.
> 
> I hate how supplement companies deceive, it should be criminal.
> 
> ...


Something to read for you:

The ingredients:

*Fadogia Agrestis:* Increases LH output and subsequent testosterone production.

Aphrodisiac potentials of the aqueous extract of F... [Asian J Androl. 2005] - PubMed result

Fadogia bloodwork: Fadogia Agrestis bloodwork (from Myogenx) | Anthony Roberts Blog

*Fenugreek PE (50% testofen):* Increases the effects of testosterone.

http://www.regenesishealth.com/TestofenStudies.pdf

*3,4 Divanillyltetrahydrofuran:* Increases FREE testosterone.

The effect of extracts of the roots of the stingin... [Planta Med. 1995] - PubMed result

A comprehensive review on the stinging nettle effe... [Phytomedicine. 2007] - PubMed result

*Bulgarian Tribulus Terrestris*: Promotes a healthy libido and may have hypoglycemic (blood sugar lowering) effects.

[Hypoglycemic effect of saponin from Tribulus terr... [Zhong Yao Cai. 2002] - PubMed result

[Effect of the decoction of tribulus terrestris on... [Zhong Yao Cai. 2001] - PubMed result

http://www.fitoscience.com.br/administracao/upload/20100709_123031.pdf

Sexual effects of puncturevine (Tribulus terrestri... [J Altern Complement Med. 2003] - PubMed result

http://www.annals.edu.sg/pdf_jan00/Adaikan.pdf

*Vitamin E:* Supports optimal hormone production, estrogen antagonist.

Vitamin E: Estrogen antagonist, energy promoter, and anti-inflammatory

*LJ:100:* Increases Total and FREE testosterone while elevating natural HGH levels.

LJ100 - Sexual Enhancement, Sports Nutrition, Anti-aging

*Zinc:* Essential mineral for testosterone production, aromatase inhibitor, important for insulin function.

Raising Testosterone Levels With Zinc Supplements and a High Zinc Diet


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

JayJo said:


> Something to read for you:
> 
> The ingredients:
> 
> ...


Don't waste your time.

Anthony Roberts = Fail, convicted drug dealer with scam written all over him. He is a liar and a scammer from a website that was known to scam.

He will be in prison soon....Mark this spot.

Do not embrace the vitamin and mineral details with me; I am clued up on those things, but if you like I can go into detail how you can buy vitamins, and minerals, as well as herbs for a fraction of the price.

Stinging nettle? Ok, fine with that. One of my favorite topics, do a search on this one with me many years ago, used for prostate and a very mild AI, just like zinc. Years ahead of you on this one.

Tribulus, just save it, pathetic herb, and I won't even look at the crap studies on this one.

I used this so many times expecting something and was let down every single time.

All I say is what is real, I have no interest in what is not.

look at the claims and read into what you want, but all is BS.

Everything posted was and is about deception, to make money.

I assure you, I can formulate something better than this and make all the claims I want, all in the light of profit.

This is about profit, not about helping guys.

Mixing and matching herbs to bump natty test levels, is FAIL.

You want to bump LH levels naturally?

Take a cold shower after your warm shower.

Watch porn.

Sleep more.

Keep stress low.

Train with intensity.

All that other crap is hog wash, with your studys taking out of context.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am all about helping the guys out.

Deception is not my marker.

I can see this as deceptin, nothing personal, just a personal observation.

I have an issue with this, and I call foul.

You may be able to decieve many, and on a good day most, but not me.

I call BS


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

hackskii said:


> The knockoff name of one successful recovery drug (HCG) would leave me seriously suspicious.
> 
> I hate how supplement companies deceive, it should be criminal.
> 
> ...


Not sure I agree with the intended motive behind the product as I do not believe the product was named to mislead people more to reference the OTC alternative which it was designed to provide.

For the record and I have said this before I do not like the name or conept of mimicking names or making them sound AAS related as I believe it invites the kind of skepticsm that you have, but it is what it is.

There are going to be a few logs and they will all be etasblished board members in respect to having a good posting history so I am sure if there is nothing but a plaecebo effect it will be demonstrated.

I believe there has been debate previously on this product with your self (might be wrong, not looking back) yet in that time no negative feedback on the UK forum from any users of it so from this I would suggest there are some benefits to be had from its use.

Anyways with the greatest of respect Hacksii can we allow the guy to log the product as obviously there is a cost implication to Predator for this give away and logging opportunities being provided to people and it would be nice to not fill this or any other log with debate over its merit when the thread itself is designed to provide this when left to run ;-)


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

jw390898 said:


> Anyways with the greatest of respect Hacksii can we allow the guy to log the product as obviously there is a cost implication to Predator for this give away and logging opportunities being provided to people and it would be nice to not fill this or any other log with debate over its merit when the thread itself is designed to provide this when left to run ;-)


^^^ This


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

At the end of the day I can only tell you how this Product is making me feel and any change whilst on this will be logged. What works for me might not for someone else.

I have no affiliation to this company if it's crap and nothing happens and I feel nothing I will say. Likewise if any changes occur I will mention those too


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> At the end of the day I can only tell you how this Product is making me feel and any change whilst on this will be logged. What works for me might not for someone else.
> 
> I have no affiliation to this company if it's crap and nothing happens and I feel nothing I will say. Likewise if any changes occur I will mention those too


No do not say it crap! ;-)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Thank you for the kind words.

I wont turn the log into debate.

But with the sweeping claims of "*The advantage to using HCGenerate on cycle is that it reduces HPTA shutdown by keeping the leydig cells stimulated, and makes transition into Post Cycle Therapy very smooth*"

I totally felt the need to chime in, the claims can not be said like this and there is no way one can make this claim.

Test boosting products are a rock in my shoe, I have tried so many different ones all hoping to recover as claimed, and was left empty.

I have no problem with endorsements and claims, it is all by design to move products or to make them available, but I do find many of the supplement companies mislead.

I have no interest in any supplement products, I do not endorse one over the other, it matters not to me that if a supplement company makes claims and I feel they are erroneous, I will chime in and toss my two cents in, and that goes for any supplement from any company, weather it be a sponsor or not.

Placebo in studies represent about 1/3rd success.

I am all for logs, but in the interest of being fair, if he likes the product then he will say so, but to be on the fair side of things, if it is crap, he should openly be able to say so.

Deal?

Lets not forget, many reps report other sponsors posts, so I see all of what is going on with reps and sponsors.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> I wont turn the log into debate.
> 
> ...


We want honest reviews, these things are easily staged if we had wanted to fabricate glowing reviews only etc but we are looking for applicants that will have enough credability that they will be above such suspicions as they are only interested in providing honest feedback.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jw390898 said:


> We want honest reviews, these things are easily staged if we had wanted to fabricate glowing reviews only etc but we are looking for applicants that will have enough credability that they will be above such suspicions as they are only interested in providing honest feedback.


That is awesome.

You got a PM boss.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Been in Egypt for 1 week, took my HCgenerate with me, change in mood has increased massively, maybe due to the fact i was away in 35 degree heat  but mood is definately elivated, sex drive has come back with a bang and the mrs is loving the results haha

nothing negative to say about this product just yet


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds very good to me.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> Been in Egypt for 1 week, took my HCgenerate with me, change in mood has increased massively, maybe due to the fact i was away in 35 degree heat  but mood is definately elivated, sex drive has come back with a bang and the mrs is loving the results haha
> 
> nothing negative to say about this product just yet


It's the sun that is doing that to you mate: good mood and high sex drive IMO.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Made the dose higher today gone from 6 a day to 8, see if there is any change


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Nocarbs said:


> *At the end of the day I can only tell you how this Product is making me feel* and any change whilst on this will be logged. What works for me might not for someone else.
> 
> I have no affiliation to this company if it's crap and nothing happens and I feel nothing I will say. Likewise if any changes occur I will mention those too


As i have said before, how can you attribute any change in how you feel to this product? You are a steroid and ancilliary drug user, you are messing with your hormones, this alone gives rise to many changes in mood and libido.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Mars said:


> As i have said before, how can you attribute any change in how you feel to this product? You are a steroid and ancilliary drug user, you are messing with your hormones, this alone gives rise to many changes in mood and libido.


Hmmm depends I guess, me having been with the mrs nearly 11 years I know that it takes more then just some sun and no work to make me feel horny still ;-)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I don't know, perhaps it is just me, but some good porn tend to rise my libido, but it might be in my head too:lol:

It actually does elevate LH, maybe I could give it a nice catchy name like PPCT = Porn Post Cycle Therapy, I even got legit studies to back up my new product....lol


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I don't know, perhaps it is just me, but some good porn tend to rise my libido, but it might be in my head too:lol:
> 
> It actually does elevate LH, maybe I could give it a nice catchy name like PPCT = Porn Post Cycle Therapy, I even got legit studies to back up my new product....lol


Pimp my PCT?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

anyways.... how's the HCGenerate going?


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Libido definitely elevated since taking HCgenerate which is great. It was always up and down before due to steroids. But now I have a constant horn.

Not noticed any strength gains from using this product however still a few weeks left

Mood is much better and more positive.

Balls definitely feel fuller. Is this a result of using HCgenerate I don't know but I'm happy with everything so far


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I am a bit confused, you may have covered it since then, if so please excuse my ignorance.

Are you still on Tri Test? you said you were on for weeks 1 - 14 and HCGenerate started at week 10? Also, are you running clomid and nolva as well?


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> Libido definitely elevated since taking HCgenerate which is great. It was always up and down before due to steroids. But now I have a constant horn.
> 
> Not noticed any strength gains from using this product however still a few weeks left
> 
> ...


I belieive it is part of it - I have always become aware of a 'fuller/bigger' feeling. Also when you 'do' I generally get the sensation of there being more.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

bdcc said:


> I am a bit confused, you may have covered it since then, if so please excuse my ignorance.
> 
> Are you still on Tri Test? you said you were on for weeks 1 - 14 and HCGenerate started at week 10? Also, are you running clomid and nolva as well?


Good questions! But i don't think he's running clomid or nolva as well.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

JayJo said:


> Good questions! But i don't think he's running clomid or nolva as well.


Answer is no I'm not running any clomid or novla yet. It's not started


----------

